
How to build a React.js chat app in 10 minutes - mrborgen
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-build-a-react-js-chat-app-in-10-minutes-c9233794642b
======
dvdhnt
I’m so sick of these “build x in x minutes/lines of code” - they’re cancerous.

These contribute to the myth that one can become a good software developer by
taking a few coding classes. You need hands on experience over some length of
time, but ten minutes sure as hell isn't enough time.

Experimenting is great, but without including fundamentals, such as testing,
compilation, environment management, etc, you’re really just “building” one
small part of an application that runs locally.

Spam.

~~~
repsak
It depends, those titles are definitely click baity but the content isn't
necessarily bad.

No one said you're done after doing one ten minute tutorial.

Check out some of these recommendations
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16591918](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16591918)

